# Is this an old arrowhead?



## weathermantrey (Oct 24, 2007)

I found this arrowhead a few weeks ago at the fruit farm I work at close to Lake Hartwell. I have found several arrowheads there, but this one has peaked my interest.

It appears to be extremely old and weathered.  As you can see in the pick, it is extremely thin, and i believe you could snap it with your hand if you wanted to.  I'm just wondering if in fact this arrowhead is old, or if it just looks old??? Any info would be appreciated.

It's unbelievable that this arrowhead hasn't been broken,  I find quartz arrowheads all the time out there and they are almost always broken.

Thanks!


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 24, 2007)

That was most likely a "knife" not an arrowhead, or possibly a spear point.  It looks like it is from the Archaic or Woodland period.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 24, 2007)

looks like a whalen .....

O K where are the real identifiers .....

Nick , Ken , Son ......


----------



## Ken L (Oct 24, 2007)

Just curious, where around Lake Hartwell did you find this? What fruit farm?


----------



## biggtruxx (Oct 24, 2007)

looks like this one to me that i found in jasper co.

http://www.forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=139224


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 24, 2007)

It's the clemson research fruit farm.  It's located right behind oconee point campground, on the South Carolina side of the lake.


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 24, 2007)

here is a top view of it.  It's hard to tell in the picture, but the top end of the arrowhead is rotated slightly in a different direction than the body of the arrowhead.  Why would they make it this way??

Also, here are all the other arrowheads i've found at the farm.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2007)

Kinda resembles a Savannah River. That is some sorta crude material though. The original maker must have been out of good stone to work with. There`s some fine Brier Creek Chert outcroppins` in South Carolina.

I can`t really tell anything about the tip, due to the pic quality from my computer monitor.  Quartz, the material in the other points you have there, is also a booger to work with. Is this up towards the northern part of the state?


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 24, 2007)

Yea, it's in the northwest corner of the state.  80 percent of the arrowheads we find up here are quartz.  Occasionally we'll find a black one, or a yellow one like in the picture.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 24, 2007)

The yellow ones might be made from silicified sandstone? The black ones you find up there are probably made from Ridge and Valley chert. It`s found across north Georgia.


----------



## weathermantrey (Oct 24, 2007)

interesting, thanks for the info.


----------



## Ken L (Oct 25, 2007)

I do alot of fishing up there around Coneross and S Curves. May have to keep my eyes open for some of these.  You hunt up that way too don't you? Went by there the other day saw alot of hunters vehicles between Friendship and Clemson/Seneca.  Looks to be some good hunting land in there.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 25, 2007)

weathermantrey said:


> Yea, it's in the northwest corner of the state.  80 percent of the arrowheads we find up here are quartz.  Occasionally we'll find a black one, or a yellow one like in the picture.



Those points look like a lot of stuff I find on my property in Harris County, a lot of quartz.  I had one of the museums look at some of the nicer ones and they said they are from the Archaic Period, which can go back to about 3000 years.


----------



## Son (Oct 26, 2007)

The point in question resembles the Morrow Mountain type, Middle Archaic 3400 BC, give or take a thousand.

I find a few points while deer hunting too.


----------



## youdontknowdoya (Oct 27, 2007)

I agree with Son, it looks like a Morrow Mountain,fairly common arrowhead find in north Georgia. I have got a bunch of this same type of material.Its hard to find a decent point not broken.


----------

